# When will ENW sell out?



## Kzach (Nov 12, 2011)

So, yet another one of my hobby fan sites has sold out to a big corporate entity. This is the... umm... sixth one in the last two years. And each one has slowly turned into massive suck as the corporate interests began inevitably weaselling their agenda into the operation of the website.

I've never understood quite why they do this given that they paid good money for a website that was built based on an entirely different and incompatible agenda, but regardless I've seen it happen six times and it's almost as if each company is operating using the same manual because it's like a verbatim script being read as to how things change on the sites over time.

My question, therefore, is when is Morrus going to sell ENW for the big bucks?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2011)

The biggest barrier to that happening is that it's worth more to me than it would be to a corporation.


----------



## El Mahdi (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that.  I'd hate to see ENWorld significantly change.  It's the best and most polite site I've come across.  And when 4E was coming out, this was "THE" place for news.  Nobody had better info.  I hope it's the same as 5E comes out.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 12, 2011)

Morrus, I have a $25 In-N-Out gift certificate with your name on it, that I'm willing to trade for ENWorld. I may even be willing to throw in a slightly used Pirate Smurf.

I look forward to taking over the site.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> Morrus, I have a $25 In-N-Out gift certificate with your name on it, that I'm willing to trade for ENWorld. I may even be willing to throw in a slightly used Pirate Smurf.
> 
> I look forward to taking over the site.




Oh, if only I had the faintest idea what an In-N-Out was, you might have a deal!


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 12, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Oh, if only I had the faintest idea what an In-N-Out was, you might have a deal!




Hamburgers!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> Hamburgers!




Ah, a burger chain on another continent?  I think I'll pass!


----------



## drothgery (Nov 12, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Ah, a burger chain on another continent? I think I'll pass!



And mostly on the part of that continent that's farthest from you, too (they're pretty rare outside of California). But they're generally regarded as really, really good burgers (even if the one time I was at one, it wasn't so great).


----------



## Nebten (Nov 12, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Ah, a burger chain on another continent? I think I'll pass!




Don't think about it as burgers from another continent, think of them as edible gold. GOLD I tell you, Gold . . . . that's edible!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 12, 2011)

Nebten said:


> Don't think about it as burgers from another continent, think of them as editable gold. GOLD I tell you, Gold . . . . that's editable!




Why would I want to edit a burger?


----------



## Kzach (Nov 12, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Why would I want to edit a burger?




Have you not seen Kitchen Nightmares? Gordon is one of yours so you'd think you'd be at least passingly familiar with the editing process. It usually starts with something along the lines of, "Oh, my, God. What is this crap I just ate?"


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 12, 2011)

I am prepared to up my offer with another Smurf.


----------



## Darkness (Nov 13, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I am prepared to up my offer with another Smurf.



Which Smurf?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 14, 2011)

Hypersmurf.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Nov 14, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Hypersmurf.




I ahve not seen him around in quite a while.


----------



## Kzach (Nov 14, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> I ahve not seen him around in quite a while.




He misquoted a 4e rule and immediately imploded.


----------

